# Beef bottle calfs?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I see someone on our local Craigslist has several beef bottle calfs for sale. I'm just curious why there would even be beef bottle calfs? I mean, I can see why dairy farmers don't want the bull calves but don't most beef growers want to grow them out and sell them per pound? I could see if this was just one that was maybe orphaned but it's several of different breeds, angus, limousin and longhorn.
Just wondering.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

First off, you know it's a trader, because a rancher wouldn't be selling his beef calves. Sometimes they can buy them at auction when the momma is old or sick and the auction will sell the calf off of the cow, because she's going to the killer. I sure wouldn't trust them to be healthy, plus, unless it's a 3 day old, it's eally hard to get them to take a bottle or a bucket.
P.J.

I was looking over the Craigslist and he has ads all over the place, has jerseys, holstiens, beef, you name it, sure looks like a trader to me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

copperhead46, that's not always true. Certainly, it makes no financial sense for a beef breeder to just start selling off calves but sometimes they end up with orphans or a calf that was rejected and some choose to simply sell the calf because it might be the best solution for them. Up here in the frozen north, we pretty much have to be seasonal breeders so calving can be fairly hectic so quite a few tend to sell their orphans rather than trying to fit bottle feeding into an already crowded schedule and cost is often a factor. Milk replacer is expensive and cattle prices are pretty low right now so it doesn't make a lot of sense to invest that much into a calf that will likely take longer to reach maturity.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Calves get pulled off of old cows every week at the sale barns. This time of year and being dry people are starting to cull cows. That said if he is advertising on craigs list I am with copperhead that he is a trader. You just as well go to the sale and buy your own calf.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I see his ads for dairy calfs all the time. I figured he might get the odd beef calf from a sale but it seems like he has quite a few and I was curious about it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You could always go and check them out and see what is going on. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Some of these calves for sale could be dairy/beef crosses. I've seen several at my local dairy sale barn. A trader will tell you they are beef when in fact they are a cross, most people can't tell the difference...Just my 2 cents...Topside


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I agree with topside1, the calves are probably dairy/beef crosses. I cannot ever remember selling a bottle calf! I have sold a cow/calf pair when trying to get through a drought.


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

Here in Alberta, Canada you see quite a few beef bottle calves. I know farmers who have sold them it's mainly when the cow dies or the cow has twins and one of the twins is weaker or smaller It's not usual though to see them for sale..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GoldenSeal, howdy neighbour. What part of Alberta are you in?


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

Hey  I'm about 45 minutes west of Lloydminster. You?


----------

